# what to do on the extended hunt



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

i'm on the the fifth year of bow hunting i've passed on little bucks in the past but i have still not filled my tag and i'm thinking of taking what ever comes into range buck or doe. should i just get my first bow kill out of the way no matter buck or doe or should i hold out until the end of the hunt. and just to let you know once i get my first animal with my bow i get a new bow. what would you do.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Kill the first legal deer you see. Save the new bow money and buy some sedatives.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

im in the same boat as you but i dont get a new bow after my first kill. Im going to take what walks out in front of me. Im going out tonight to see if i can fill my tag on a doe or not. im after the meat and i have not filled my tag from the last 6 years.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd wait until Saturday to fill your tag with a doe. :? :wink:


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

ya i'm leaning toward taking what ever comes my way. im getting an archery elk tag so i want to focus on just that as soon as possible.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Trust me! Take the first legal buck you see. I started out hunting w/ friends who had all killed deer, and some **** fine ones too. So of course, I wanted to out do 'em. I can count how many nice lil bucks I have let walk, and there are MANY. Here I am, probably 10 seasons under my belt, and no bow kill. :shock: Yep, its out, I HAVE NEVER KILLED A BIG GAME ANIMAL W/ MY BOW.
Don't waste your time waiting for a big one. Leave that for down the road, after you have a few under your belt.
#somefur!


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Do what ever it takes to get the new bow, once the deer is skinned the meat will taste the same.


----------



## ERDA (Sep 13, 2007)

I am ashamed to say that I am in the same boat. No big game bow kills for me. I am just too picky for my own good.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB would have some words for you guys. :wink:


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh, I know. Trust me, his little speech about "The only way to learn how to kill critters, is by killin' critters" finally put me over the edge to where I told myself that I was takin' a cow if I get the chance. Low and behold, I got the chance, but as any foolish ******* would do, I talked myself out of it because "It was only the third day of my hunt". :roll: 

Anyway, my buddy killed a spike elk last Friday, and his little bro killed a nice 4X4 buck today, so it'll be chalked up as a good year as it is.......but not until I find some lucky critter to wear my tag. I only have an elk tag this year, and if I get another opportunity at a lil' batch, I'm takin' her home. *()*


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

RTMC said:


> his little speech about "The only way to learn how to kill critters, is by killin' critters"


I love that speech.... and its why I don't feel bad about winging an arrow at the cow (elk, not beef) that I missed earlier this year. :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I all most filled my tag last night on a doe. but it got to dark to feel safy to let the arrow go. I will be back at her this after noon hoping for more time when she walks out.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Heck no, I won't be feelin' bad about takin a cow at all. Plus, you can make yourself feel even better about it by tellin yourself "Self, good for you. You just filled the freezer with some succulant steaks, and you didn't even have to pack out the head". Unless of course your gonna skull mount your cow.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

the cow would tast better then that tag.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I think I would take a doe, if I couldnt get in range of a buck(any buck that is). This late in the season I think the "holdout for a bigger deer" kinda expires. The animals are getting more finnicky & your chances of a big deer bow kill get less every day. 

I really wish I would have bought a elk archery tag this year. Ive been within 10 yards of 4 nice bulls in open archery areas & about 100 cows & spikes. :evil: . I guess thats hunting though, All the luck comes when you dont have a tag!!! :?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome back STEVO!!!

Where is this spot? PM me and I will take care of that for you. In addition I will supply you with meat?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks & its good to be here!!!  

Nice try  , Im planning on trying on the rifle hunt if by chance theyre still in the same area. I called a herd of 30 cows & 4 small bulls out into a open meadow. i think the furthest cow was 30 yards away. they never knew I was there & then out comes a nice 6pt . Wish I could have Whacked him with my bow. I will say its in the area of the combo hunt. My dad drew that tag, So I bought a rifle tag to go along. I thought the open bull areas had been reduced to little raghorns :shock: Ive ran into a few 4 & 5 pts over the past couple weeks that have been within good bow range. Just hoping to pull one of their corks with my 7MM *()* 

By the way Hogan, What the heck you doing taking pictures of my girlfriend in her bikini??? :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Stevo im glad you found us. welcome. good luck on your hunt and same to your dad.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

inbowrange, ERDA 
Five years in a row. Are you missing deer or passing deer up? If you are just passing deer up you guys are true hunters! I used to be in the same boat as you. I hunted for three or four years before I ever took a deer. In that time I never had a hard time finding them just putting an arrow in one. I didn’t have a range finder and misjudged them either shooting over or under. I also didn’t have quality archery equipment. I used to think I was the best archery shooter around until I started shooting leagues. That’s when I got humbled. Once I got good at shooting leagues I got humbled in tournaments. Now I still get humbled shooting tournaments but I have learned how to shoot on hills, side hills, how to cut angles, and shoot under pressure. The best thing I have learned is how to tune my own bow and arrows. If you put the same time into hunting as you do in practicing you will succeed just as I have. Archery is a year round sport!
Good luck on your quest for what ever you are hunting! 
PS
Post your kill photos please!


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

i have passed on a couple of bucks in the past and this year i had taken a shot but my "buddy" gave me the wrong distance with a range finder and i shot over his back. yeah from this saturday on i think what ever is in range im flinging. and if i learn how to i will post the pictures.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> TEX-O-BOB would have some words for you guys. :wink:


You don't even realize....


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Tex, I miss your input, it's nice to see your still around. My primitive stick flipping buddy took a job in alaska and couldn't make it this year. If your interested I'll send you some pics, I'm sure he won't mind. Didn't mean to highjack this thread, my apologies.


----------



## MULIES4EVER (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is how I feel about harvesting whatever. If you havent taken anything with your bow yet. Why wait? The success feeling is unbelievable. Dont cheat yourself out of it. Does are great eating and usually better table fare than bucks. The doe population needs to be thinned drastically especially in the extended areas. There is no shame in harvesting a doe as culling the herd is what the extended areas are designed for. I know it is great to have a rack to show off for your efforts but meat is meat and hopefully you are hunting for more than just a set of antlers. As the season winds down I open up for whatever and dont feel bad about it. I shot a doe one year and never regretted it.


----------

